# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Goondoo's trial

## Goondoo

Always wanted to try out marine. Managed to get hold of a used 3 footer and set up an initial scape (note to self: never get a tank of more than 2ft height again, back really hurts now) of what I had in mind. Iwarna's Victor had been extremely nice for accommodating to my 3 hours request to deliver the NSW (actually, i was just trying my luck, happen that the staff is free and available. Thanks Victor!). 

I would not go into the mechanical details. Currently, the return is about 7000l/h, will be powered by a 250w MH (collecting on Saturday) and will be using a Teco TW4 chiller at 28dC.

This is just a quick snap using my phone camera.


More will come after I start adding live stocks....

----------


## celticfish

Nice to see you have a tank again albiet on the on the "dark side"!  :Grin: 
Maybe your tank will inspire me to get over to the dark side?  :Laughing:

----------


## Goondoo

> Nice to see you have a tank again albiet on the on the "dark side"! 
> Maybe your tank will inspire me to get over to the dark side?


I am trying to make the dark side brighter  :Razz: 
This is a pretty budgeted set up. :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## BFG

Welcome to the dark side Billy! :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> Welcome to the dark side Billy!


Thanks BFG....

Just some updates:
Added 250w MH light.
Added a Tunze Wavebox nano and Tunze 6025
Added live rocks from my existing holding tank, decomming holding tank soon...

Rocks were slightly rearrange for caves as priority. The Tunze 6025 aims directly into one on the main access of the caves to create flow within. 
I like the new MH lights added, the colour is nice Now to search for a cheap'o pump and my purchase for equipments shall be complete (for now, at least)

Was monitoring the power with a digital device, about 500w when chiller is running...  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## Wackytpt

Dark side has swallowed billy... keep us updated.

----------


## Goondoo

> Dark side has swallowed billy... keep us updated.


Still finding out. So far, I spent less than I did for my planted years ago.  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
But most of the stuff are used. :Angel:

----------


## Goondoo

I think the power consumption bounced quite a bit after activation of scrubber set. Will monitor the 24hrs reading again tomorrow.

Mean while, took some quick shots today before the batteries ran dry....

----------


## Wackytpt

Hey,

Nice pictures.

----------


## Goondoo

Thanks! Its been a long time my camera last left the dry cabinet.....  :Opps:

----------


## Fei Miao

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! :Shocked:  you went over to the dark side!!!!!!!!! :Evil:

----------


## blue33

looks like you got a lot gems in that tank now.  :Laughing:  so where is the FTS?  :Grin:  maybe someday i will join you to the dark side also.  :Wink:

----------


## Goondoo

> NOOOOOOOOOOOO! you went over to the dark side!!!!!!!!!


lol..... its not that bad.... I haven't been planting for years already anyway  :Opps: 




> looks like you got a lot gems in that tank now.  so where is the FTS?  maybe someday i will join you to the dark side also.


Not really, just a couple of cheap mushrooms and leather coral from my existing tank which I tore down. I am not comfortable with my tank cycling without anti-mozzie prescription so I added a pair of $2 clowns. Still pretty much of rock scape now.....  :Angel: 
I'll be looking forward to your tank. Scaping this have really give me a hard time. Your work will definitely give me more inspiration.

----------


## blue33

i'm still learning how to suck the salt water which i haven try yet.  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> i'm still learning how to suck the salt water which i haven try yet.


suck?!?! :Huh?:

----------


## blue33

lol. i mean i haven really go into it, only theory.  :Opps:

----------


## Goondoo

> lol. i mean i haven really go into it, only theory.


I was about to offer mine  :Blah:  erm...  :Laughing:  tank for you to practice sucking
I'll add pearl to it just for you.

----------


## blue33

can i request pearl in the clam?  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> can i request pearl in the clam?


No clam, how about abalone?  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

that will depend on the size of the abalone, i wont mind if is my palm size, make sure the pearl dont drop out of the shell.  :Wink:

----------


## insider

You got some nice pictures.

----------


## Goondoo

> You got some nice pictures.


Thanks. Glad you like it.

----------


## Goondoo

Caught something interesting using my iPhone! Leather coral feeding!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LrW9uLn_7s

----------


## Goondoo

My algae scrubber after a full week of operation. Combination of green and brown slime algae.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbiwEsW3n-A

----------


## poh34

Welcome to the marine!!

Keep it going....

----------


## teebs

So you are only using the algae scrubber and not a skimmer also?

----------


## Goondoo

> So you are only using the algae scrubber and not a skimmer also?


also?
Yeah, I am only using an algae scrubber.

----------


## teebs

> also?
> Yeah, I am only using an algae scrubber.


Do you run carbon to reduce the dissolved organics in your tank? I believe that an algae scrubber will only remove the phosphates and nitrates but will not do anything about the dissolved organics.  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> Do you run carbon to reduce the dissolved organics in your tank? I believe that an algae scrubber will only remove the phosphates and nitrates but will not do anything about the dissolved organics.


Yeah, I dumped a pack of carbon into my sump. I believe AS do remove dissolved organics but not solid waste, metals and toxics. I am trying to find space to install a Protein Skimmer and run it maybe once a week.

----------


## Goondoo

> Yeah, I dumped a pack of carbon into my sump. I believe AS do remove dissolved organics but not solid waste, metals and toxics. I am trying to find space to install a Protein Skimmer and run it maybe once a week.


bought a pair of firedart and added them in after 2 hrs of dripping. The scrubber was with thick brown algae after only 3 days after last clean. Wash the nettings, dump in fish food, coral food etc since I will not be in SG for the next few days. Hope to see some green algae after my trip. Finally going for holiday after like 6 yrs? So excited =]

----------


## Goondoo

Did another round of cleaning on my scrubber. Manage to see some green turf despite mainly dominated by brown algae.

Took some pictures of the new members since last week.



Got a pair from SeaLife 





These zoos were given to me by a hobbyist in loose form. Glue them onto a live rock and it tripled in about 3 weeks.





This polyps are unknown to me. Got this from Ah Beng last weekend. They are electric green but nearly impossible to get out the colors.






These are definitely my favorite in my tank now. I guess they are mushroom? and they sway very nicely in the current. Considering to frag them out on some empty rocks I have.

Please help me ID the last 2 pic if possible. Just want to google more about them and their fragging methods.

Thank you!

----------


## Goondoo

Oh, and I forgot this new member  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Billy, it's the firefish that's got me and Kelstorm into the hobby in the first place.

----------


## Goondoo

> Billy, it's the firefish that's got me and Kelstorm into the hobby in the first place.


Yeah, I first saw it in my friend's tank when I was working in KL. My friend bought 3 and all jumped out one after another. So I do not have a good impression of firefish despite they look really nice. But my tank is kind of high (29" compared to his 1' cube), so I decided to give it a try.....  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

Duncan from Peter.




Meet Grumpy



Another shot of Grumpy



This is Darty



Acan from Larry



Yuma? lol

----------


## ranmasatome

wah.. progress man... FTS time la!

----------


## Goondoo

> wah.. progress man... FTS time la!


Still figuring about FTS. Trying to prevent a few corals from becoming a white patch  :Embarassed: .

Anyway, poisoned by a friend from SRC  :Confused: . The most expensive fish (OK lar, maybe to you guys not that much... )I ever got.

It refused to come out yesterday.... finally got some good shots of it today

----------


## grey_fox

WOW! 

No wonder now so quiet never call me.

Thank looks good dude. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> WOW! 
> 
> No wonder now so quiet never call me.
> 
> Thank looks good dude.


Thanks mate.
I got call you very often _meh_? lol
So when are you coming to Marine...

----------


## blue33

How's the algae scrubber coming along? Is it effective?  :Smile:

----------


## Goondoo

> How's the algae scrubber coming along? Is it effective?


Someone was just asking me the same question from SRC. Let me copy and paste the reply :Razz: 

I didn't really bother to measure the N and P etc, so I can't really comment. You'll have to check with user like stevenkoh (another member in SRC we bulk order together). Think he did a measurement recently and is pretty happy about the readings.
My tank is not totally algae free, with some patches of hair algae here and there (mostly transferred over from my previous tank)... and the patches are definitely getting smaller and smaller each day. I do like a bit of hair algae so the tank look more natural. The ATS is the only filtration I have in my tank (other then a packet of activated carbon) and I would say it will work as it should if you clean it often as recommended by Santamonica.

Currently, I am cleaning one of the screen every 3-4 days.

----------


## Goondoo

Fat fat Super suns!


Quick snap by iPhone.

----------


## tcy81

wow, very impressive marine tank. poison.....

----------


## Goondoo

Thanks for your kind words.

To be very frank, nothing really impressive inside.... lol....

Couldn't resist snapping another quick shot while the supersuns are fully open :P

----------


## Goondoo

Bean bag video  :Razz: 

My family fell in love with this PBT from CoralFarm.
Took a video on my bean bag after releasing it....




Yellow tang seems a bit too big for my tank. Willing to let go if anyone with bigger tank is interested.
Both already feeding on pellets and Henry's Gourmet  :Smile:

----------

